# Photos



## B-Edwards (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey guys, first off let me state why I'm asking about this, it isnt my facination with the morbid. I'd like to know if there is anywhere to get pictures of wounds or anything to do with arborist accidents. I think this would be a great tool for teaching people about the reality of being careful on the job. Oh i know its against the Great rule of being politicly correct, that being said I think if we could see ( i think it was Treeman's leg after the stumpgrinder accident) we would all atleast think about it while grinding. I know some people are very careful and i dont wanna insult them but some aren't and a good slap in the face with reality might work great. Tell me what you guys think (without being smart arses please). Thanks guys


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 3, 2006)

*nope*

show photos on how it is surposed to be done is best...positive reinforcement is much better then negative...we all know what a saw truck or grinder does to flesh with out seeing the photos...just go rent a movie and think of that when using your equipment


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 3, 2006)

No sir I'm not looking for chainsaw beheading videos. I dont mean the faces of these people who have been injured, The injury itself is all i mean . Maybe the machine envolved .See this can be debated like everything else, Should you spank your children or not? Some say yes some say no. I appreciate your replies so dont take offence to this. I just want open minded replies ,by the end of this thread i may see it different or you may, we'll see Thanks again.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 3, 2006)

Kind of like the old drivers ed videos


----------



## Manco (Sep 4, 2006)

B-Edwards said:


> Hey guys, first off let me state why I'm asking about this, it isnt my facination with the morbid. I'd like to know if there is anywhere to get pictures of wounds or anything to do with arborist accidents. I think this would be a great tool for teaching people about the reality of being careful on the job. Oh i know its against the Great rule of being politicly correct, that being said I think if we could see ( i think it was Treeman's leg after the stumpgrinder accident) we would all atleast think about it while grinding. I know some people are very careful and i dont wanna insult them but some aren't and a good slap in the face with reality might work great. Tell me what you guys think (without being smart arses please). Thanks guys




I havnt seen those pictures but I remember reading Treemans post about this accident when it happened. EVERY time I'm around my grinder I replay that scenario and make sure that doesn't happen to me. Pictures of resulting wounds would bring the dangers to life. I've got one I'll try to put on soon if I can.opcorn:


----------



## coydog (Sep 4, 2006)

just google for electrical accidents, especially lineworker or trimmer related, esp for the pics of electrical wounds two or three weeks after the fact( the current will cook you internally like a hotdog, making a small burn today make your whole arm or foot etc rot off a month later) look at some of those pics and think about them the next time your in proximity to the lines.


----------



## jazak (Sep 4, 2006)

I might post something. Just doesn't seem right. "Hey guys lets see what happened to you!", it should read " Hey guys lets see jobs that where done right!". :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 4, 2006)

Or it could read " This is what happens when you get to relaxed" or " This could happen to you if you use drugs on the job" or "This could happen to you if you dont take your work seriously" I've seen enough stuff like this to never wanna see it again, my only interest is for a teaching tool. We've all lost friends or they have had very bad injuries ,it always made me think very hard about being safer. Hear about a kid being hit by a car while retrieving a ball , I slow way down in those areas. Nothing can completley stop these things from happening but maybe we could slow it down. I mean no disrespect to anyperson who has been injured. Guess im not articulate enough to say all this in 1 post. Hope you guys understand.


----------



## lees trees (Sep 29, 2006)

*its those easy ones that get you*

Who hasn't taken a short cut? I agree that a horrible stories of what might happen if you don't do it right, is enough to keep most of us safe, but that picture will bring it home to the rest of the crew that may just be getting pay check


----------



## anuvadave (Jul 22, 2007)

I think its a good idea,
we got showed lots of ugly photos on my course which made everyone a bit less complacent.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 27, 2007)

heres one for you B-ed.

i was tied in nice and high in the tree and also buckstrapped into the limb above me as well to help with the my weight on a branch i was standing on to make the last cut on my prune. 

when i made the cut ( i was holding the branch with my left hand and cutting with the right) the extra weight of the limb caused the brach i was standing on to let go. it happened even with all my extra precautions.

anyway i am assuming the shock of falling i went to grab onto the tree and mustve dropped the chain onto the tops of my fingers.

the whole thing is easier to explain "in person" but it wasnt because i was a knucklehead or anything (other than 1handing the saw)

got lucky it was only stitches and nothing else.

first powersaw cut on my body though. not bad for the amount of saw time i have. if you want to count cuts from a handsaw well thats a whole different ballgame. lol

oh yah, i was back to work next day.

oldirty


----------



## Highside (Jul 28, 2007)

B-Edwards said:


> Or it could read " This is what happens when you get to relaxed" or " This could happen to you if you use drugs on the job" or "This could happen to you if you dont take your work seriously" I've seen enough stuff like this to never wanna see it again, my only interest is for a teaching tool. We've all lost friends or they have had very bad injuries ,it always made me think very hard about being safer. Hear about a kid being hit by a car while retrieving a ball , I slow way down in those areas. Nothing can completley stop these things from happening but maybe we could slow it down. I mean no disrespect to anyperson who has been injured. Guess im not articulate enough to say all this in 1 post. Hope you guys understand.



I Fully agree, a forman in one of the crews I used to work in was always stoned...Driving the loader round the skid with a joint hangin out his mouth...it all came to a head the day before me and my bushman walked off the job.First this guy ran over his saw, then later a 60 litre drum of gas, then for the grand finale he pushed a tree through the static delimber,over the edge of the skid and THRU his truck. I wish I had a photo. It could so easily have been one of us cutting up,or stencilling,or unhooking or whatever. Get some ugly mental images going to remind people why they need to keep their mind on the job!!


----------



## lees trees (Jul 28, 2007)

*pics*

the last pic of a broken bucket truck that the turret failed has me and my other tree buddies checking our junk better. I would use a disaster album in a weekly safety meeting. Maybe a standard one we could all refer to? what if I said please?


----------



## Mitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

*same thing last week*



oldirty said:


> heres one for you B-ed.
> 
> i was tied in nice and high in the tree and also buckstrapped into the limb above me as well to help with the my weight on a branch i was standing on to make the last cut on my prune.
> 
> ...



I would like to have some bad pics to show my employes, freinds and co workers, some of them are young and do not seem to get safety and the price we will pay for continually taking uneeded risks. 

Very similar event happened to myself with my 200 last week. I to was lucky and only lost a chunk of my right index finger. I should have gotten stitches but I wasn't to sure wether they can stitch around finger nails [or what was left of it] and who wants to wait for hours in ER. Other then filing it was the first time in over a decade i lost flesh to a chain. I remeber thinking, when reading some threads here about never one handing, that it was ridiculas not to one hand. I suppose in worst case scenerio, we risk only having one hand by doing it.


----------

